# new litter



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

These are about two weeks old or slightly younger. Just pets.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I like the third top one. But you may want to keep an eye on the long coat one as its looking a bit rough there.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Dito to PPVallhuns, but they are adorable!


----------

